# Not enough beans left for another shot, what to do?



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

Do you ever find yourself at the end of a bag of beans and don't have enough for that last shot?

I found myself in this situation so I just used the beans from the next bag, I found the result very pleasing, the last of The Roastery Brazilian Camocim and then Baristocracy Costa Rica.

Do others do this or is frowned upon?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Nick1881 said:


> Do you ever find yourself at the end of a bag of beans and don't have enough for that last shot?
> 
> I found myself in this situation so I just used the beans from the next bag, I found the result very pleasing, the last of The Roastery Brazilian Camocim and then Baristocracy Costa Rica.
> 
> Do others do this or is frowned upon?


 Exactly what I do


----------



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

igm45 said:


> Exactly what I do


 Glad it's not just me, I certainly wouldn't want to waste any precious coffee.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I do too (but I always hope no one is watching) ?


----------



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

MildredM said:


> I do too (but I always hope no one is watching) ?


 I wouldn't judge.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Plus 1 !

I call them end of bag mongrel shots and they rarely disappoint.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Had some lovely unrepeatable shots doing this.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Me too - often works well

I sometimes make a small aeropress also


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Do exactly the same thing, even been caught short on one occasion when I had to make up the shot weight with decaf beans ........when needs must.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

What's the alternative, throw those beans away?

i would consider that disrespectful to all those workers involved in the growing, harvesting and importation stages.

i always run the hopper dry then put in the new beans .and make the numbers up to 32gms and look forward to the blend that comes out


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Guilty as charged. You'll never repeat it, it might not be great, or it might be an absolute cracker... but I've often really enjoyed these random blends, nothing wasted, and personally apart from the random element of non- repeatability I can't see anything particularly reprehensible about it. Maybe not for the serious purist, but it's a bit of fun that often gives surprisingly good results. If I really think the blend won't work, I take the opportunity to use the change of bean to disassemble and thoroughly clean the burrs etc.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> What's the alternative, throw those beans away?
> i would consider that disrespectful to all those workers involved in the growing, harvesting and importation stages.
> 
> i always run the hopper dry then put in the new beans .and make the numbers up to 32gms and look forward to the blend that comes out


I used to use it for rhe obligatory sink shot after a chemical backglush until I drank one & had an absolute stunner from 2 sets of flavour notes that shouldn't have worked. Been trying to replicate it ever since!


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

I've never mixed beans before like some have said but I'm definitely gonna try it next time. I have a big 1kg bag that I just put the last bit of beans into, I have no idea what I'm gonna do with it when it's full.


----------



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

I finished another bag this morning, only 1 gram short so not a lot a difference taking 1g from my next bag.

The previous combo was deliciously juicy.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks like home grown blends are a unanimous success!

Maybe there's something in it....


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

kennyboy993 said:


> Looks like home grown blends are a unanimous success!
> 
> Maybe there's something in it....


Not always. While I've had some absolute stunners, I've also had my share of sink shots where the 2 beans just didn't mix well in the ratio it happened in (bear in mind the new bean will alkost always be at the wrong grind setting too). That said, most have been at least drinkable.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

Yes, I sometimes mix the remains of one bag with a few beans from the next. I generally find that a 250g bag gives me nine 28g doses almost exactly so I will often have a slightly weaker or stronger last mug from a bag.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

...and I've just mixed the remaining 18g of Finca Tamana espresso roast from Colombia Coffee Roasters with 10g of Vietnamese Blue Dragon Robusta from Cardew which gives a drinkable blend. By itself, the Blue Dragon has a bit of a burnt rubber taste.


----------

